# Iverson willing to re-sign so he can be a career Sixer



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> "I think that is one of the most important things for me to get done in my life right now," Iverson said. "It's important to make sure I am inked in and know where my career is going and where I am going to be and where my family is going to be."





> "I always said from the beginning that I wanted to be a Sixer until my career is over," Iverson said. "I always looked at and respected players like Magic [Johnson] and [Larry] Bird for being able to be with one team. That's the way I want to be."





> "I don't want any kids to see me in another uniform unless it's an all-star uniform or a U.S. Olympic uniform," he said. "I hope it can get done and I'm pretty sure it will."


 Link


----------



## superknickfan (Jul 2, 2003)

excellent news for the 76ers

he should stay there, the fans supported him alot when the league and media try to tear him down...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, this guy is loyal. This makes me like him even more, he's unlike other players who play where the money is (not that Iverson is underpaid, but certainly not overpaid) or go where they can win easy championships. He's doing this because he loves the fans and the city, not for himself. This shows how unselfish he really is.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Damn, this guy is loyal. This makes me like him even more, he's unlike other players who play where the money is (not that Iverson is underpaid, but certainly not overpaid) or go where they can win easy championships. He's doing this because he loves the fans and the city, not for himself. This shows how unselfish he really is.


A truer statement has never been said and I dont think he gets enough credit for this


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Iverson's one of my favorites. But the way the NBA is today, dont count on Any player to have a guarantee to play with same team for the rest of his carreer.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I would hate to see Iverson in anything but a Sixers jersey.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Watching Iverson in another jersey would be like seeing Jordan with the Wizards.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Watching Iverson in another jersey would be like seeing Jordan with the Wizards.


Agreed, he plays with so much passion. I remember when him, Brown, Mutombo and the smaller East came back to steal the ASG...

-Petey


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Agreed, he plays with so much passion. I remember when him, Brown, Mutombo and the smaller East came back to steal the ASG...


Or when he walked over Lue in the Finals!


----------



## tybo (Sep 3, 2003)

i'm a big iverson fan, but if he stays in philly he will never win a championship!!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tybo</b>!
> i'm a big iverson fan, but if he stays in philly he will never win a championship!!


This has never been a truer statement. But AI is huge competitor so you never know.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Iverson cares more about his loyalty to his fans and the city that embraced him more than a championship. He ain't Malone/Payton.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoyWilliams</b>!
> Or when he walked over Lue in the Finals!


He was supposed to do that thou, I am talking about a David and Golith situation.

The West was suppose to be blown out, which they were even after the 3rd, down by 20+ at one point.

-Petey


----------



## doug (Jun 6, 2003)

AI might want to be a Sixer for the rest of his career now, but I give him the right to change his mind. This franchise is headed straight down the toilet. They have no cap room in the near future and their young "talent" includes John Salmons, Samuel Dalembert, and Sam Clancy. Philly better ink him soon, because if they don't make the playoffs in the next two seasons--a legitimate possibility--my guess is that he'll test the market...as he should.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

> Iverson cares more about his loyalty to his fans and the city that embraced him more than a championship. He ain't Malone/Payton.


Never look at them the same again.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

He just said he would like to, doesn't mean he is going to. I bet Kobe said he wasn't going to cheat on his wife but look what happened, and I am pretty sure a man/woman relationship is more coveted then a man/employer relationship.

I would like to see AI as a sixer for life but you never know, Detroit will take him, I guess :upset:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Allen Iverson (news) and the Philadelphia 76ers (news) have agreed on a $76.7 million, four-year contract extension, a team source said Tuesday.
> 
> The deal will keep the three-time NBA scoring champion in Philadelphia through the 2008-09 season.
> 
> The source, speaking on condition of anonymity, said the 76ers will announce the deal at a special event for season ticket-holders Wednesday night at the Wachovia Center. The contract


Link


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

He wanted to stay a sixer. And the sixers wanted to keep him. Easy to get done. Glad to see he's staying loyal to his team.


----------



## RoyWilliams (May 25, 2003)

Well im glad he is staying, he gives everything he has when he is on the courts.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we're getting our moneys worth this time.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yesterday I posted questioning whether it would actually help or not and it turns out he did stick to his word. Hopefully both parties want him to remain there.


----------

